# DIY RTV Molds for sinkers & lures



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you need to copy a sinker or jig, silicone molds are cheap and easy to make. An RTV mold will often make 2-300 smaller jigs and sinkers. Larger sinkers and lures release so much heat into these molds that the molds "burn out" quicker.

Selection of the alloy used is critical. Wheel weights are very hard and usually contain a bit of Antimony which gives the alloy a higher melting point. Conversely, an alloy of pure Lead and Tin has a significantly lower melting point and will allow molds to last longer.

RTV Silicone mold making is not Rocket Science and is very inexpensive when compared to having a custom mold made or even buying an over-the-counter mold that may or may not be exactly what you want.

The cool thing about making RTV silicone molds is that you can reproduce individual scales from the master lure.

Here is an OTC source for a RTV Silicone product that works well and is a lot cheaper than RTV mold making products.

http://www.permatex.com/products/pr...-temperature-rtv-silicone-gasket-maker-detail


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

interesting tks for the post


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have done the same thing.
If you time the casting right and pop the parts out as soon as they solidify, the molds will last way longer.
Letting the castings sit in the molds until you can handle them cooks the RTV all the while.


----------

